# IMMI s56 Request for More Information



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

I lodged my visa application on 17th April 2017, today I got this mail
But i uploaded all the documents on 17th itself including PCC and Medicals.

So what do I need to do now?



> Processing your application
> More information is required to consider your visa application.
> 
> The request for checklist and detail attachment provides detailed descriptions of the
> ...


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> I lodged my visa application on 17th April 2017, today I got this mail
> But i uploaded all the documents on 17th itself including PCC and Medicals.
> 
> So what do I need to do now?


Can u advise what did they ask for? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

There will be two attachments. 

The second one is called IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf

In my case it said this:
=================================================
Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to
the checklist item(s) listed below.
*Evidence of competent English - your PTE result could not be verified. Please
contact your test centre and authorise the release of your result to DIBP.*


----------

